# howrse game



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

this is a fun game...

http://www.howrse.com/?parrain=lesserweevil

please sign up for it , it gives me points on my game :twisted:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can you give an explenation about it for those of us who are a little slow when it comes to figuring these things out - like yours truly


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I signed up!I'm Horsenut.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks goatnutty! I got a free turnip.

Ok Stacey

basically you start the game with a foal. Virtual, of course. You have to take care of it each day, play with it, then put it in competitions etc., then after a while you start your own equestrian centre, and breeding farm, etc. etc. So far I have 29 days' membership and 6 horses! Not very much money but I'll get more soon enough  

It's good fun - when you first play the game there's not much to do, but as you get more horses, and a centre etc. it becomes a lot more fun.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

At first it is a little borring but it becomes more and more fun as you play.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been playing for 53 days. It is pretty addictive.
Yes, at first it is pretty slow but by day 20 there is a lot more you can do.
Right now there is a christmas contest going on


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

It's boring right now, but it looks fun once I get more days.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i used to play, but i have goats to take care of. i love themthough hlala::lovey:


----------

